# Pygmy Goats in VT?



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

I had a friend ask me if there were any pygmy goat breeders in VT. I have full sized goats but said I could do some research. Any one know of any? I'm in southern VT.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know of any off the too of my head.. I know of some Nigerian breeders in and around VT.


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you happen to know a website or contact information?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Willow Moon
http://www.willowmoonfarm.com

Rolling Acres (near the VT border in NH)
http://rollingacresfarm.m.webs.com/...b16ce58ba3ff4-95834959&fb_sig_network=fw#3310

I'm about an hour from the NH/VT border.. And plan to go up to a show there in June.
http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com

God's Love Farm
http://lamiae.meccahosting.com/~a000529d/gpage.html

Stonebroke Farm
(Sorry.. I'm working in her website and it's not done yet...  but she is on here as kblukeman)

I know there are more... I'm just drawing a blank...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I own Rolling Acres Farm my website isn't up to date. I just had a baby 3 weeks ago. What's your friend looking for in a goat? Kids or adults? I have registered and grade goats. i have a friend that has a nigerian herd in Bradford. 
http://www.birchridgefarm.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I forgot about BirchRidge!
Thanks for posting your and her info Erica


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.jmfarm-vermont.com/home

They have pygmy Nigerian cross. I think they are in white river junction.


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! My friend is looking for pets, nothing fancy. She has a young child so she wants to make sure the goats are friendly and people oriented. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If it were me I wouldn't buy from J & M then they don't disbud, it would be different if it didn't involve small children. Is she looking for pet Wethers, does or combination? Not to be pushy I do have goats available!


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

I understand!! Believe me! I get excited when someone starts asking me about goats and where to get them! ;-) She didn't give me too much information as this was more of her asking what kind of goats I have (she was looking at my pictures online). It also sounds like she is not in a rush. She is looking for the perfect fit. I'll see if she can give me anymore information!


----------

